# Baffin Bay Fishing Report - Nice Trout...



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

Had 2 great days fishing the front of Baffin this past weekend. My couple caught 7 very nice trout including this 28" Trophy that is headed to the taxidermist. This was her biggest to date. She lost one that was just as big at the boat. All trout caught at the rocks in Baffin with Gulp and popping cork and Norton paddle tails. She wanted some redfish action after her trout bite and she got it. Broke off 2 over 40+" reds at some rocks, but after a good long fight...she just gave up. She did manage to land 4 slot reds without break offs. ... her boyfriend caught some fish too. 

Sure wish all my charters were like this one!


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

told ya her boyfriend caught fish also...


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

I BET YOU WISH ALL YOUR CHARTERS WERE LIKE THAT...


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

What fish ?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Fig you gave her a lot more help than a lot of your customers and that is why she did so well fishing.


With all the pxs of the lady are you sure thee was anyone else fishing with you or the guy never caught a fish?????


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

one memory card of her pics vrs. one pic of him! lol nice fish! haha


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

She definitely has a couple of nice ones!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

TX HOOKSETTER said:


> I BET YOU WISH ALL YOUR CHARTERS WERE LIKE THAT...


X2. LMAO


----------



## speckman37 (Jun 26, 2008)

Why did she change hats ???


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

speckman37 said:


> Why did she change hats ???


because her first one flew away while running to our second location. and why does her boyfriend have a different color shirt? ... because that photo of him was the next day...she stayed at the hotel.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

which hotel? lol


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice catch.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

speckman37 said:


> Why did she change hats ???


LOL...Are you serious? I didn't notice if she had a head.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...Are you serious? I didn't notice if she had a head.


LOL...right there with ya. I saw more than I hoped to see. She was a very nice lady angler...


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> What fish ?


YEAH WHAT FISH


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Those are some big ones.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

I want to be a fishing guide.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

How the hell did you concentrate? Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Count yourself lucky*

Those are far and few between ain't they?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> She definitely has a couple of nice ones!


X2 .the fish were nice too.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Those are far and few between ain't they?


I bet. I'm sure it is usually some guy with large set of moobs and a hairy back,lol.


----------



## ka2fish (Apr 10, 2011)

come on wardrobe malfunction


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

now post up the rest of the 4g card......


nice catch..


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Rippin_drag said:


>


:rotfl::rotfl: Agreed.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice pics. Funny comments.


----------

